
Want to Register a Domain Name? Don't Go With GoDaddy - Technology - GOOD - treitnauer
http://www.good.is/post/want-to-register-a-domain-name-don-t-go-with-godaddy
======
Gwhiteside
Articles like this only add to my confusion on the internals of HN's voting
algorithm, and how some content ends up on the front page. However I have to
agree with the title : don't go with GoDaddy. Searched for domains, they were
free, came back a few hours later and they were scooped up by an anonymous
chinese "company", offering to sell them at an obviously ridiculous price.
Scam if ever I saw one.

------
harbud
Just bought my first domain name at GoDaddy 2 days ago (it's a .co, and
GoDaddy has a nice bargain on those). Oh well, maybe I'll transfer in a couple
of months.

Actually I hate the web interface and domain management panel. "Too user-
friendly" and too many options.

------
mvkel
"GoDaddy's interface may be user-friendly" ...

...huh?! The single worst thing about GoDaddy is its user interface.

When you choose a registrar, pick the cheapest. Honesty, how often do you muck
around with your domain settings? Once a year?

------
xam
my favorite of all these is name. namely because it's not godaddy, and it's
not as expensive as the two mentioned in the article.

